# HR21-200 Issues



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

I seem to be having some issues with my HR21-200 lately, I have had to red button reset at least 4 times in the last 7-10 days because its freezing at the guide, getting stuck on menu's, the pictures keeps "Freezing/skipping" (not pixelating). Right now i tried to get the "settings" but it froze after i pressed menu and now the screen is black except in the top left corner where the show i am watching is in a small window. I am not sure if its the latest HD Guide update or this box is starting to die....any thoughts would be appreciated.

also I have checked the signal strengths and I have another box that is working fine


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I know of three possible causes that can manifest in that manner:
1) failing HDD
2) failing powersupply
3) bad OS download​There might be more. My advice would be to first force a new OS download with the 02468 code (actual instructions can be searched for in this forum) as that is the least invasive and easiest to do.

You could also connect an external drive and see if it performs the same way (once you have eliminated #3 as a cause) and this will tell you if the HDD is the culprit. Or you could replace the HDD to determine that.

Usually but not always domed or leaking filter caps in the PS are an indication that it is failing or is at least putting out dirty DC power; you could check for those.

But the easiest thing to do after doing #3 is to just get the darned thing replaced by DTV.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

TomCat said:


> .........But the easiest thing to do after doing #3 is to just get the darned thing replaced by DTV.


Yes, what he said. Call D* and get the box replaced.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

allenn said:


> Yes, what he said. Call D* and get the box replaced.


That will extend my contract...correct?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

No, replacing a defective receiver does not extend or start a new contract. You may have to pay $20 shipping if you don't have the protetion plan.

However, if you decide to upgrade the HR21 to a HR34, or replace it with an H2x HD Receiver then you would be making a change, not replacing a defective receiver, and that would require a 2 year contract extension.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Stewpidity said:


> That will extend my contract...correct?





Beerstalker said:


> No, replacing a defective receiver does not extend or start a new contract. You may have to pay $20 shipping if you don't have the protetion plan.
> 
> However, if you decide to upgrade the HR21 to a HR34, or replace it with an H2x HD Receiver then you would be making a change, not replacing a defective receiver, and that would require a 2 year contract extension.


What he said is true. My two defective HR22s were replaced without a contract extention. I was fortunate to have them replaced with new HR24-100s. Have a great day!


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice, called yesterday and confirmed what you all told me about the defective returns, but its not considered defective until is stops working or i get an error code that indicates its defective. So I guess i will just wait for it to stop working.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewpidity said:


> Thanks for all the advice, called yesterday and confirmed what you all told me about the defective returns, but its not considered defective until is stops working or i get an error code that indicates its defective. So I guess i will just wait for it to stop working.


Not considered defective? I wouldn't accept that as an answer. Way I see it, you've got two quick choices. Put an external HDD on it, that should solve your problems or get back on the phone and be more persistent. Call and call and call again, be polite and persistent, until you get your problem resolved. After a few calls, you'll be routed to the Case Management Group and they'll get it fixed for you. Don't want all that aggravation?...Put an external drive on the 200.

Rich


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

Rich said:


> Not considered defective? I wouldn't accept that as an answer. Way I see it, you've got two quick choices. Put an external HDD on it, that should solve your problems or get back on the phone and be more persistent. Call and call and call again, be polite and persistent, until you get your problem resolved. After a few calls, you'll be routed to the Case Management Group and they'll get it fixed for you. Don't want all that aggravation?...Put an external drive on the 200.
> 
> Rich


yeah I am sure i could be more persistent, but I am going to make some changes adding another box & whole home DVR soon, so i will just do it all in one call, instead of one about a defective box, then another later for new equipment. I am not in a contract so they are willing to do a bunch of stuff for free to get me into a contract. So i need to figure out what is best to do.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:

* Reboot DVR via red button inside card door.
* When you see "Running receiver self-check" press select
* You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
* Select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Short Smart test

You can also run the file test, and the DVR can sometimes repair a bad file report.
* If the other tests pass, run the surface test. Warning: This process could take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.

The good news is that every attempt is made to save programming. This is less destructive than a reformat all and could provide you with a more stable system if you are having problems that appear to be related to the hard drive.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:
> 
> * Reboot DVR via red button inside card door.
> * When you see "Running receiver self-check" press select
> ...


wow..those tests revealed a whole bunch of Fail :eek2:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewpidity said:


> wow..those tests revealed a whole bunch of Fail :eek2:


Back to those two choices again.

Rich


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

Update....So I called to get this deal sorted out since the Box is getting worse, not surprised to get different answers this time, the first lady says oh we just send you a new box, I said really? will I then be in a contract? Her Reply Yes, any new equipment puts you in a contract, So I politely ask her to check if that is the case even with defective equipment, she then tells me she has no idea but will transfer me to "Tech Support" (at this point i wonder how many times she has sent someone a new Box & extended there contract w/o telling them) 

Anyway, I tell him the story he tells me they need to send someone out to test it ($49.99) I told him I ran diagnostics & they failed, he was pretty adamant about having to send someone out instead of taking my word for it, I told him I would need to think about it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewpidity said:


> Update....So I called to get this deal sorted out since the Box is getting worse, not surprised to get different answers this time, the first lady says oh we just send you a new box, I said really? will I then be in a contract? Her Reply Yes, any new equipment puts you in a contract, So I politely ask her to check if that is the case even with defective equipment, she then tells me she has no idea but will transfer me to "Tech Support" (at this point i wonder how many times she has sent someone a new Box & extended there contract w/o telling them)
> 
> Anyway, I tell him the story he tells me they need to send someone out to test it ($49.99) I told him I ran diagnostics & they failed, he was pretty adamant about having to send someone out instead of taking my word for it, I told him I would need to think about it.


You really have to keep calling. Sooner or later, you'll find someone that will help you. A service call is ridiculous.

Rich


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have had to replace 3 hr-21's in the last 2 months due to the box not responding to the remote. Is this a known problem, or anything else i can try before calling again. I have reset box, used other remotes, getting very frustrated.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jtb50 said:


> I have had to replace 3 hr-21's in the last 2 months due to the box not responding to the remote. Is this a known problem, or anything else i can try before calling again. I have reset box, used other remotes, getting very frustrated.


HR21-xxx? Yes, it does make a difference. Have you got the Power Saver option "on"?

Rich


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> HR21-xxx? Yes, it does make a difference. Have you got the Power Saver option "on"?
> 
> Rich


HR21-100. No, power saver is off.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jtb50 said:


> HR21-100. No, power saver is off.


Were they all 21-100s? I know D* will usually send you the same model as a replacement if they can. Makes you unable to argue with their "equal to or better than" statements.

Rich


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> Were they all 21-100s? I know D* will usually send you the same model as a replacement if they can. Makes you unable to argue with their "equal to or better than" statements.
> 
> Rich


Yes, they were all hr-21-100's. You have to put the remote up against the eye to get the box to respond.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

I have the HR 24/500 model and lately when i watch a movie or show that i recorded then after i watch it i delete it it freezes and i have to unplug it cause the receiver is locked up. Just started doing that. Twice so far.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jtb50 said:


> Yes, they were all hr-21-100's. You have to put the remote up against the eye to get the box to respond.


Were you using the same remote with each one? I see in one of your prior posts that you did try other remotes. If I've read everything correctly, you have had four 21-100s that have had the same issue, is that correct? And you've tried different remotes with new batteries in them and got the same results?

Sorry to drag this out, but I've had similar experiences with the replacements D* sends out and I want to make sure we all understand exactly what is going on with your replacements.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sabrewulf said:


> I have the HR 24/500 model and lately when i watch a movie or show that i recorded then after i watch it i delete it it freezes and i have to unplug it cause the receiver is locked up. Just started doing that. Twice so far.


I'd wait for the next NR and if you still have those problems I'd call for a replacement. Don't get too worked up about it until then. I went thru the same thing daily until the last NR on my main 24-500.

Rich


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> Were you using the same remote with each one? I see in one of your prior posts that you did try other remotes. If I've read everything correctly, you have had four 21-100s that have had the same issue, is that correct? And you've tried different remotes with new batteries in them and got the same results?
> 
> Sorry to drag this out, but I've had similar experiences with the replacements D* sends out and I want to make sure we all understand exactly what is going on with your replacements.
> 
> Rich


Yes, different remotes,fresh batteries,everything
I'm ready to throw it off the roof.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jtb50 said:


> Yes, different remotes,fresh batteries,everything
> I'm ready to throw it off the roof.


And you don't have the Protection Plan or you would have been referred to the Case Management Group by now.

I'd suggest calling Retention and telling them what you're going thru. If the Retention CSR doesn't satisfy you ask to speak to a supervisor. If you're not satisfied, wait a bit and call Retention again and keep repeating those calls until you get someone who will help you.

While your problems might seem unbelievable to some, I've gone thru the same thing.

Have you tried the remotes in both RF and IR?

Running out of suggestions.

Rich


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> And you don't have the Protection Plan or you would have been referred to the Case Management Group by now.
> 
> I'd suggest calling Retention and telling them what you're going thru. If the Retention CSR doesn't satisfy you ask to speak to a supervisor. If you're not satisfied, wait a bit and call Retention again and keep repeating those calls until you get someone who will help you.
> 
> ...


Took your advise Rich,explained that i have had four boxes in a short period of time, retention gave me a new hddvr for free and free shipping. Cost me a new 24 month comm. Helps i've been w/ DTV for 12 yrs. Thank you for your help.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

i'm Glad your getting a "new" Box sent to you- With all due respect- when an account has had "4 boxes in a short amount of time" D*'s Policy is to require a Tech visit to make sure your total system is up to par and not a factor in your receiver issue.

That may be why they suggested a tech visit early on.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jtb50 said:


> Took your advise Rich,explained that i have had four boxes in a short period of time, retention gave me a new hddvr for free and free shipping. Cost me a new 24 month comm. Helps i've been w/ DTV for 12 yrs. Thank you for your help.


Shouldn't have to get a new commitment because you have had bad HRs. I'd wait and see if you do get a 24. Then you should decide if you want to fight the commitment. They are supposed to replace defective receivers at no cost or no add on to a commitment. But wait and see what you get before you tackle the commitment issue.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> i'm Glad your getting a "new" Box sent to you- With all due respect- when an account has had "4 boxes in a short amount of time" D*'s Policy is to require a Tech visit to make sure your total system is up to par and not a factor in your receiver issue.
> 
> That may be why they suggested a tech visit early on.


Could his issue be caused by his "system"? When that's happened to me, it was always the receiver.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Could his issue be caused by his "system"? When that's happened to me, it was always the receiver.
> 
> Rich


 Just saying-If you have not had a service visit (like ever) since your orginal install (That info is noted on your account service dates) -They D* preferto schedule a service visit to be sure and to keep you (the customer) from having to call back again and again. That may or may not be a Receiver fault and the warehouse doesn't end up with a pile of possible good receivers 

He noted that he has had 4 receivers in a short time- That is why the service visit was suggested early on.

They don't like to keep sending boxes to the same address every month or so without looking for other issue's that might be the root cause.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Just saying-If you have not had a service visit (like ever) since your orginal install (That info is noted on your account service dates) -They D* preferto schedule a service visit to be sure and to keep you (the customer) from having to call back again and again. That may or may not be a Receiver fault and the warehouse doesn't end up with a pile of possible good receivers
> 
> He noted that he has had 4 receivers in a short time- That is why the service visit was suggested early on.
> 
> They don't like to keep sending boxes to the same address every month or so without looking for other issue's that might be the root cause.


I understand what you've written and have no problem with that. I just can't understand how his problem could be caused by anything but a bad HR. In my area we have one person that I'd call a technician, the rest (that I've met) are installers and seem to know little about HRs.

But then, I've had some terrible problems with installers. They just can't live on what they're paid in my area, so there is a constant churn problem.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> I understand what you've written and have no problem with that. I just can't understand how his problem could be caused by anything but a bad HR. In my area we have one person that I'd call a technician, the rest (that I've met) are installers and seem to know little about HRs.
> 
> But then, I've had some terrible problems with installers. They just can't live on what they're paid in my area, so there is a constant churn problem.
> 
> Rich


The installer / Service Tech issue is true in many area's - However - When On a service call- The "tech" Will check Signals & re-align from the dish-All outside connections-Cut & Replace- And then SWAP THE BOX- Those things are done because once the tech touches your system-HE OWNS IT FOR 90 DAYS- meaning anyone else that visits in that time frame he gets deducted 50% of the service call. ( that is the main cause of churn) -After all that is done and the customer calls in with a defective remote or the refurb replacement receiver craps out--DING! DING! DING!. Deduct

That policy is to ensure that the customers Total System has been "Looked at" and the result would be at least 50% no recall result.

I'm just explaining why they wanted to dispatch for a service call - the TECH will replace the box ( most likely) with any receiver model the customer my ask for if it's on the truck- Rather than getting a Pot Luck unit mailed to them.

The $49 Charge can waived -If the customer 
1.Has not ever had a service call (long Time)
2.CRYS -really good tears
3. Continue's to cry and ask for retention 

I'm still very happy he got one mailed to him!


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> Shouldn't have to get a new commitment because you have had bad HRs. I'd wait and see if you do get a 24. Then you should decide if you want to fight the commitment. They are supposed to replace defective receivers at no cost or no add on to a commitment. But wait and see what you get before you tackle the commitment issue.
> 
> Rich


I asked why my comm. was extended and they said it was because i was receiving a new unit. I had mvr installed a few months ago,no problems with my HR20-100 in the living room, just the HR21 in the bedroom. It's been three 21's i've been through. Who would i call to fight the extension, retention or first line csr?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jtb50 said:


> I asked why my comm. was extended and they said it was because i was receiving a new unit. I had mvr installed a few months ago,no problems with my HR20-100 in the living room, just the HR21 in the bedroom. It's been three 21's i've been through. Who would i call to fight the extension, retention or first line csr?


Oh, so they just extended your commitment? Even then, I'd fight it. Call the D* number and when the voice asks you what you want, say "Cancel my service." You'll be asked again. Reply "yes" and you'll be connected to Retention. Don't torture yourself with the first line CSRs. Make sure you get the "new" HR before you do anything.

Rich


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> Oh, so they just extended your commitment? Even then, I'd fight it. Call the D* number and when the voice asks you what you want, say "Cancel my service." You'll be asked again. Reply "yes" and you'll be connected to Retention. Don't torture yourself with the first line CSRs. Make sure you get the "new" HR before you do anything.
> 
> Rich


Well, my "new box" turned out to be a HR-21-700. I spent 30 minutes on the phone with a retention supervisor an finally got the 24 mo. extention removed
. I hope this one works.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

Bit the bullet....Tech coming out Saturday to trouble shoot the issue, of course they would have been more than happy to send me new box and get me into a 2 year commitment


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jtb50 said:


> Well, my "new box" turned out to be a HR-21-700. I spent 30 minutes on the phone with a retention supervisor an finally got the 24 mo. extention removed
> . I hope this one works.


If it works, you'll find it very dependable. I think it's the best of the 21-23 HRs, still slower than the 20-700s and 24s.

Rich


----------



## r028806 (Mar 12, 2010)

Turn off the Ambient Lite sensor on your HDTV or get an RF remote. Some HDTV 's known to cause IR interference and "blind" the remote. This is why it works when you put the remote right up to the HR21. Easy to prove. Turn off the TV. Press guide button on remote from your normal viewing spot in the room. When you turn the TV back on the guide will be there.


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

r028806 said:


> Turn off the Ambient Lite sensor on your HDTV or get an RF remote. Some HDTV 's known to cause IR interference and "blind" the remote. This is why it works when you put the remote right up to the HR21. Easy to prove. Turn off the TV. Press guide button on remote from your normal viewing spot in the room. When you turn the TV back on the guide will be there.


Thanks for the info. If i have a problem with this box i will try it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jtb50 said:


> Thanks for the info. If i have a problem with this box i will try it.


What kind of TV do you have?

Rich


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> What kind of TV do you have?
> 
> Rich


JVC LCD


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jtb50 said:


> JVC LCD


Have you tried RF mode on the remote? LCDs apparently have this problem. Read so many posts about this I figure it's gotta be true. Try RF on your remote.

Rich


----------



## jtb50 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> Have you tried RF mode on the remote? LCDs apparently have this problem. Read so many posts about this I figure it's gotta be true. Try RF on your remote.
> 
> Rich


Do i need an antenna for the back of the unit to go to RF?
T


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jtb50 said:


> Do i need an antenna for the back of the unit to go to RF?
> T


The only HR that requires an antenna is the HR20-100. Try the RF mode, you'll like it. I don't have one HR (out of twelve) with a remote in IR mode.

Rich


----------



## greenmachine (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a problem with the HR21/200 Directv HD DVR having wavey lines with the Apricorn DVR Expander connected to the esata port when I am connected via component or composite to my TV or to a Panasonic DVD recorder set at 480p. When the DVR is connected directly to the TV via HDMI everything is fine. 

Keep in mind that to record to a DVD recorder you have to set the Directv HD DVR to 480p.

I tried new cables on everything and called directv several times. I feel it has something to do with the 0x69e software update from Wednesday February 8th.

If you disconnect the esata cable from the receiver I have no interference in the picture. I am waiting for a Directv package with a replacement receiver today.

Yesterday I called Apricorn and I was told they stopped making the Expanders for Directv because they were having too many issues with Directv's firmware updates. Directv only gives out refurbished DVR's. So to get a bigger drive I probably need to buy a new DVR from somebody else.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

greenmachine said:


> I have a problem with the HR21/200 Directv HD DVR having wavey lines with the Apricorn DVR Expander connected to the esata port when I am connected via component or composite to my TV or to a Panasonic DVD recorder set at 480p. When the DVR is connected directly to the TV via HDMI everything is fine.
> 
> Keep in mind that to record to a DVD recorder you have to set the Directv HD DVR to 480p.
> 
> ...


Or go with a better external HDD setup. Good info on Apricorn. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

greenmachine said:


> I have a problem with the HR21/200 Directv HD DVR having wavey lines with the Apricorn DVR Expander connected to the esata port when I am connected via component or composite to my TV or to a Panasonic DVD recorder set at 480p. When the DVR is connected directly to the TV via HDMI everything is fine.
> 
> Keep in mind that to record to a DVD recorder you have to set the Directv HD DVR to 480p.
> 
> ...


Your problem is a ground loop...it has nothing to do with firmware updates...check to make sure the Apricorn is plugged into the same power source as the DVR....this is electrical interference, plain and simple.


----------



## greenmachine (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyway to resolve my problem with the wavey lines when connecting from my Directv HD DVR to a Panasonic DVD recorder you now have to use a Sewell Component to composite downscaler. I am going from Component to S Video to the DVD recorder or you get wavey lines on the screen. This was after they did the software update in February. I tried S-Video from the DVR to the DVD recorder and I got the wavey lines. So this was the only resolution. The tech support at Directv does not tell you much. I figured this out myself.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

r028806 said:


> Turn off the Ambient Lite sensor on your HDTV or get an RF remote. Some HDTV 's known to cause IR interference and "blind" the remote. This is why it works when you put the remote right up to the HR21. Easy to prove. Turn off the TV. Press guide button on remote from your normal viewing spot in the room. When you turn the TV back on the guide will be there.


Last time I heard it was things like Samsung AnyNet+ not an ambient light sensor. I could be wrong but I didn't know ambient light sensors emited any signal.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Rich said:


> I understand what you've written and have no problem with that. I just can't understand how his problem could be caused by anything but a bad HR. In my area we have one person that I'd call a technician, the rest (that I've met) are installers and seem to know little about HRs.
> 
> But then, I've had some terrible problems with installers. They just can't live on what they're paid in my area, so there is a constant churn problem.
> 
> Rich


BTW I had problems with a fluorescent light interfering with some remotes and not others in the same room.

OT:
I'm not sure how anybody, not just installers, can afford to live here in New Jersey.

I've doubled my Gasoline consumption due to the Construction on Green Brook Road closing the one stretch of GB Road.

I've dealt with Dishnetwork installers/techs
I called up from work after they replaced Moms roof, My brother oversaw the visit. I remember calling around 1:30Pm and being told they had a opening between Noon and 3Pm today, did I want it. I took it, the Tech was there before 3PM and Mom was watching Jeopardy and Wheel That night after missing one day due to rotted wood needing to be replaced on the roof extending the job to two days.
I've dealt with them myself on changes to equipment when they changed Mom to a Eastern Arc setup from a split arc. and a couple of other things in the past. We seem to get mostly DNSP techs. They have whatever they need on the truck. They've never failed to repair or upgrade properly. That poor little dish went from a 300 to a 500 to 500 + 61.5 to a Split arc to eastern arc. Guess who gets to deal with it? Yup me.

I guess I'm surprised that Dishnetwork techs are good and DirecTV tech are bad in the same heavily populated area. If this isn't a prime area for D* since they have Yes and E* doesn't how does E* manage to out perform them for installs and service?


----------



## leesburgbob (Sep 2, 2010)

STOP!
Don't pay for a tech visit! (Unless you think there is something wrong with the wiring in your house or your dish set up).
Don't let them put you in a contract!

Tell them you wish to cancel. That used to equate to whatever you want and a free Sunday Ticket. Now it just will get you what you want (times are rough for DirecTV)

I was a DirecTV customer for years - in fact, I know some of the people who write their "scripts" and do the training for the customer reps. They were very specific about what to do when the customer says "x." If you threaten to quit, however, then that used to automatically bump you to the next tier where they had more leeway.

Of course this all goes in your file, so you can't keep threatening to get something free (although I never paid for a service call, shipping for a replacement box, or extend my original contract). But, I don't get offered the NFL SUnday Ticket for free just to make me happy anymore.

Stop letting DirecTV charge you for their horrible software, service, equipment, etc. There's too much competition here - and even the possibility to walk away completely and go to Netflix/Roku/youtube.



Stewpidity said:


> Bit the bullet....Tech coming out Saturday to trouble shoot the issue, of course they would have been more than happy to send me new box and get me into a 2 year commitment


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

leesburgbob said:


> STOP!
> Don't pay for a tech visit! (Unless you think there is something wrong with the wiring in your house or your dish set up).
> Don't let them put you in a contract!
> 
> ...


Thanks....Directv waived the charge for the tech to come out, he replaced the LNB & re-aligned the dish, so we will see if that helps.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> BTW I had problems with a fluorescent light interfering with some remotes and not others in the same room.


A fluorescent tube? We had all kinds of problems with them. Please tell me it wasn't a CFL.



> OT:
> I'm not sure how anybody, not just installers, can afford to live here in New Jersey.


We're getting pretty close to moving. Our property taxes are getting ridiculous and they are nowhere near places like Hillsboro. We used to be appalled at what folks paid in Hillsboro and we're now at that level. Hillsboro just keeps raising their property taxes and other towns seem to be trying to catch up to them.



> I've doubled my Gasoline consumption due to the Construction on Green Brook Road closing the one stretch of GB Road.


Huh. I got caught on GB Road the other day, didn't know it was closed. They're building a levee to stop the brook from overrunning it's banks. Finally.



> I've dealt with Dishnetwork installers/techs
> I called up from work after they replaced Moms roof, My brother oversaw the visit. I remember calling around 1:30Pm and being told they had a opening between Noon and 3Pm today, did I want it. I took it, the Tech was there before 3PM and Mom was watching Jeopardy and Wheel That night after missing one day due to rotted wood needing to be replaced on the roof extending the job to two days.
> I've dealt with them myself on changes to equipment when they changed Mom to a Eastern Arc setup from a split arc. and a couple of other things in the past. We seem to get mostly DNSP techs. They have whatever they need on the truck. They've never failed to repair or upgrade properly. That poor little dish went from a 300 to a 500 to 500 + 61.5 to a Split arc to eastern arc. Guess who gets to deal with it? Yup me.
> 
> *I guess I'm surprised that Dishnetwork techs are good and DirecTV tech are bad in the same heavily populated area. If this isn't a prime area for D* since they have Yes and E* doesn't how does E* manage to out perform them for installs and service?*


The one Tech I know of is quite good. The other Tech moved to another state. All the rest were installers and most were poorly trained or just didn't pay attention to the training. All the installers have told me the same story, can't live on what they pay. A lot of them are from Staten Island (we are just a short ride and a trip over a bridge from Staten Island), and I think that explains their inability to live on what they make. For those of you that don't understand, Staten Island is part of NYC and is an expensive place to live.

Not that Jersey is an inexpensive place to live, I'm just comparing it to NYC, which is outrageously expensive. I don't see how a guy with a family makes it here on a salary in the 30 or 40 thousand dollar range.

There must be a radical difference between what D* pays and what Dish pays their installers or techs or you'd be seeing the same churn rate. I think. I've had no experience with Dish at all, this is all conjecture.

Rich


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

the Box they replaced in April died last night, would get passed the "running receiver self check" called Directv thy are sending out a replacement so annoying this happened on a Friday night. (I will say that is the one thing about Comcast I miss, I could always just drive to an office & pick up a new box)


----------

